# Small resorts?



## PClapham (Jan 4, 2017)

I am very distressed with tug - I can no longer find anything here.  Once I had followed a thread which listed members' fsvorite locafions which usually was with small resorts, tried to save a way to find it again and the watched thread label says I am not following anything.  On the old system I followed 24 threads.  I am definitely computer challenged but had no problems with the old system.  Can anyone show me how to find the discussion of favorite resorts which seemed to be mostly small ones?

Thank you

Anita


----------



## BellaWyn (Jan 5, 2017)

Maybe Brian or Doug can check your Member info that showed those followed threads before the new software upgrade went into place.  Not sure how hard that would be but am confident they will have backups of the old software versions.  They are both just too good not to have backups.

Send them a PM and see what they can do to help maybe reset you.  Have always found both to be amazingly helpful with this kind of stuff.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 5, 2017)

I found your thread. Go to search forum and key in favorite small resorts and your Tug user name PClapham.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2017)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/favorite-smaller-resorts.247112/

alternatively you can always use the global search tool here to find just about anything

http://search.tug2.net


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2017)

to answer your other question, "watched" threads from the old forum did not port over in the migration and will have to be re-watched again here on the new forum.  simply click the link at the top right hand corner of the thread titled "watch thread" to add it back to your watch list.

it is the same functionality that existed on the old forum.


----------



## PClapham (Jan 5, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> I found your thread. Go to search forum and key in favorite small resorts and your Tug user name PClapham.


I did this previously and it did not work for me


----------



## PClapham (Jan 5, 2017)

How can I follow/ save this thread?  Why is this new form so much more difficult?  I'm very frustrated- loved the old tug.

Anita

I guess I'm just not good at updating anything....


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 5, 2017)

While in any thread you want to follow (on this software you "watch" the thread), above the first post at the top of the page click the "watch thread" link.  Then to return to your watched threads, in the blue link bar at the top of the page click "watched threads".

This is new bbs software.  You learned the old software, you can learn the new software.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2017)

PClapham said:


> I did this previously and it did not work for me



not sure what you typed in, but this is what i typed to come up with the link i posted in the earlier reply.

the search feature is for all intents and purposes exactly the same as it was for vbulletin.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2017)

PClapham said:


> How can I follow/ save this thread?  Why is this new form so much more difficult?  I'm very frustrated- loved the old tug.
> 
> Anita
> 
> I guess I'm just not good at updating anything....



you had to click a button to watch a thread in the old forum, its the same here in the new one.

here is a screenshot highlighting the link.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 6, 2017)

PClapham said:


> I did this previously and it did not work for me



That is a great thread and I'm glad you asked about it.


----------



## PClapham (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks. Brian- a challenged one!

Anita


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2017)

no problem at all, even we had to do a bit of relearning how to do things we had done since the mid 2000s with vbulletin!


----------

